# Cute pattern!



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6671&lang=us

This just got shared with me... I think it may be a bit above my skills yet though.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

These are cute! I may try some for my DILs and granddaughter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn, you never know what's beyond your reach. The pattern is free and would be great in the dorm. What might be a problem is DROPS patterns are not always straight forward. They have been translated through several languages and may not say what they mean or is it mean what they say? Don't spend a whole lot on yarn when you're experimenting.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

rainie said:


> Kaitlyn, you never know what's beyond your reach. The pattern is free and would be great in the dorm. What might be a problem is DROPS patterns are not always straight forward. They have been translated through several languages and may not say what they mean or is it mean what they say? Don't spend a whole lot on yarn when you're experimenting.


I have a pile of red heart supper saver in my stash


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Cute, there is another version posted here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-289951-1.html


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> I have a pile of red heart supper saver in my stash


The Drops Andes yarn is super bulky, so perhaps 2 strands of Super Saver held together would work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely, thanks for the link. And yes, you can do it!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

They are really cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the red riding slippers from drops with video to help you make these.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my knitting mentors told me once that there is nothing I couldn't knit if I could do a knit stitch and a purl stitch. Patience helps . . . and you're only ever knitting (with one notable exception) with two needles at a time. Yes, you can do it.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Cute, but I'm still weary of the Drops patterns. I've been stumped before with unclear directions. It might be me...I just move on to something similar that I find on Ravelry. Enjoy.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh I like them!


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a nice pattern thank you. I love making slippers and socks. I bet you could do it, you should try.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a similar pattern which I think might be easier. It's Paton's house Boots.
Happy Needling. jberg

http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a nice pattern and love that different sizes are available. Thanks for the link!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very cute and of coarse my favorite color is red, i will have to try these. thank you for sharing


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Jberg, thanks for the post, but you are enabling a pattern hoarder, lol! There were some very nice patterns here. The house boot pattern is a ways down, so I got to browse a lot of these patterns before I got to it.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

gdhavens: I don't want to be lonely in the pattern hoarder dept! Welcome. Glad I could help. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

You won't be lonely. I'll be there along with many many more.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Is it true that Drops design patterns always have errors?

I have not tried one yet.

Fisherwoman


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

As I understand it, there aren't necessarily errors, but mis-translations or hard-to-understand wordings. They do have very nice patterns, so if you try one you can come here for help.


----------

